# Pnw Fall Rally



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok, plz don't laugh-okay?
This is our first rally and have met only PDX Doug. We all post on the forum but who really knows who and what names are etc? I was wondering if those who are attending would share names and kids names and what you do and MOST importantly your dogs names







(ok, so I am a dog lover and will be the self appointed walk around and pet all the dogs and talk doggie talk to them person). 
Age, height and weight are optional!















Anyway, for us newbies and anyone who has bad memory







it would sure help!
I'll start:

DoxieDogLover (love Daschunds, ALL dogs really, but especially Doxies)= Rick and Tawnya Marquette in Kennewick,Wa.

We are 52 (him) and [29] er [39] okay ,okay,46.

We are formerly from Idaho and Rick's nickname at his work is SPUD.

He's 31 yrs law enforcement and I am on disability(long story with happy ending)

Son RC 31, Daughter Jennifer 28, Grandaughter Ashlie 13 (lives in England), and grandaughter Taylin 2.

3 Dogs: Suzie 6, a Rott and Chow mix from shelter, her life was going to end the next morning so I took 
her 3 years ago. We call her our Rottenchow. Cleo age 6, a Shitzu inherited from Rick's mom 
when she passed away 2 yrs ago. I never liked the dog, so go figure we end up with her! she's a great dog though and LOVES kids especially our 2 yr old grandaughter. Taylin can do anything to that dog including playing house. And my Daschund mix, Cricket age 2 who thinks she's as big as a lab and can take on any dog, anytime, anywhere.
We have a sometimes foster dog,Charlie-a poodle, while his people dad is in Seattle with brain tumor, he the quietest , calmest most laid back dog ever.He had been stud dog and previous owner kept him in too small cage and he has scar on his back from the cage rubbing him.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Ok, plz don't laugh-okay?
> This is our first rally and have met only PDX Doug. We all post on the forum but who really knows who and what names are etc? I was wondering if those who are attending would share names and kids names and what you do and MOST importantly your dogs names
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Doxie!

Great idea to get to know one another! One concern though..... Do you think this is TOO MUCH personal information to be posting on the internet? Ya gotta be careful these days!

I don't mind sharing and getting to know one another better, but would prefer to do this in person


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Ok, plz don't laugh-okay?
> This is our first rally and have met only PDX Doug. We all post on the forum but who really knows who and what names are etc? I was wondering if those who are attending would share names and kids names and what you do and MOST importantly your dogs names
> 
> 
> ...


SnSgraham - Scott and Sherry Graham from Tacoma, WA

We are both 51. We have been married for almost 33 years. We have lived almost all of our lives in the Seattle/Tacoma area with the exception of 1 year in Utah.

Scott has worked at the same metal foundry for 31 years and I worked for Weyerhaeuser until 2000 and am now a stay at home grandma.

We have 2 grown children - Lynne is 29 and Michael will be 27 on Labor Day. We have 1 grandson - Cyrus who is 2 1/2 and the light of our lives.

I am also a dog lover and our only live at home baby is Rocky J. She is a dark brindle boxer / elkhound mix and is 6 1/2 years old. She loves to camp with us and is great with kids but not so good with little dogs.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Ok, plz don't laugh-okay?
> This is our first rally and have met only PDX Doug. We all post on the forum but who really knows who and what names are etc? I was wondering if those who are attending would share names and kids names and what you do and MOST importantly your dogs names
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Doxie!

Great idea to get to know one another! One concern though..... Do you think this is TOO MUCH personal information to be posting on the internet? Ya gotta be careful these days!

I don't mind sharing and getting to know one another better, but would prefer to do this in person








[/quote]
naw, this kind of info doesn't concern me. Alot of this some have already shared just in misc posts. However, address, phone(and even some phone numbers have been posted), ss, etc would be another issue! if anyone wants to provide their bank info, I promise







to keep in confidential. ha!ha!
but seriousely, I see no harm. Obviousely no one has to share this info, but I wanted to, saw no harm and will enjoy learning what anyone else may want to share prior to arriving! 
thanks for you input though, part of the forum is mutual concern and respect! look forward to meeting you!now what was your name? (just kidding!)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I agree with Jeff, but I see no problem with sharing some[/] information. Most of it is out there anyway, and if somebody wants to come after you (or your money), there are probably easier ways than through Outbackers.

That being said, until this little...um.. misunderstanding with Wolfwood is cleared up, I must personally maintain a certain degree of anonymity. The doctors assure me that once her medication 'kicks in', she will no longer be a threat to society, and I can come out of hiding!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

At 2 rallies I have been to, I carry a list. Before I leave, I list from the forum the screen names with the site number. Then I add any first names that I can. During the rally I will add any missing adult and then kids names.

I, myself took my kids names from my signature. Too many kooks


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

look, after the whole Wolfwood incident, it just to prove that ANYONE can find you if they want to. PDX and his Homies had no problem finding Wolfwood, well , sorta. Ok, so they missed by just a little, but Doug had had too much Kool-Aid and was off course just a little. He should be watching over his shoulder these days, I am sure Wolfwood is working on something. Doug, do you think it's safe to leave your house unattended?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Doug, do you think it's safe to leave your house unattended?


Not a problem Tawnya... Not as long as *Cowboy The Wonder Beagle* is on the job!

At least not as long as Wolfie dosen't figure out all it takes is a good tummy rub to defeat the system!

The dog, Wolfie!... The DOG!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Our names are in the signature.

Both of us are > 40 ( can I do that ? I mean give out my wifes age ? Wait I'm over 40 she's under 30 ) If you want photos you can look here Jackson Manor

We both are software engineers, each with over 20 years working in various industries at different companies. We are currently working in banking and entertainment.

No children unless you count the 2 fuzzy girls. Mara and B.C. both sisters are age 11 Border Collie/Husky mixes. B.C. isn't too happy with other dogs unless she knows them. Mara likes everyone except certain human males, still haven't figured out what triggers that. ( She likes PDX_Doug, so no matter what anyone says he is O.K. in my and her book )

Well, that's a primer... the rest will have to wait for the campfire.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

[
Not a problem Tawnya... Not as long as *Cowboy The Wonder Beagle* is on the job!

Doug,
isn't PDX Doug Dog coming the rally?









The dog, Wolfie!... The DOG!

















Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Our names are are user names. I'll be 30 this year and Jamie next year. Our son is 4.

We have 2 Dogs Hunter (7 year old black lab) and Chester (8 Months old yellow lab)

Talk too you soon

Scott


----------

